# 2015 Chevy HD Plow issues?



## Fjtort2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thinking about getting a 2015 2500 Chevrolet z71 - Duramax with snow plow prep. Going Boss DXT 8'2 or 9'2 haven't decided yet. Any issues with the bumper with the boss mounts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If you're lucky Basher will chime in here sometime and tell you for sure, but I believe I remember him saying that you had to actually cut the front bumper if it's got the z71 package, and not just the valance underneath.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Boss sells a replace thingy so you don't have to cut it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That the technical part name


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

ANy luck with this I am still searching for a solution also


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

Just spoke to Boss they make the valance for the 2015 Chevrolet now... No need to cut anything. Now do I hope western follows suit or do I get the Boss plow


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

My NJ dealer set it up real nice ... I now have the first 2015 Chevrolet with a wideout on it..


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

jdfireman;1826912 said:


> My NJ dealer set it up real nice ... I now have the first 2015 Chevrolet with a wideout on it..


Need pic's to win the prize or it doesn't count


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

*PIcture*

Will try again 2015 Chevrolet 2500hd Z71 Diesel with western wideout

thanks for all the help here 
JD


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Looking like a winner!


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

All you need is snow !


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

Here is what the cut out looks like on the 2500hd 2015 Z71


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

jdfireman;1826040 said:


> Just spoke to Boss they make the valance for the 2015 Chevrolet now... No need to cut anything. Now do I hope western follows suit or do I get the Boss plow


Sure wish Fisher made something like it....my GMC 2500HD had to really be hacked to install the pushplates.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

jdfireman;1832206 said:


> Here is what the cut out looks like on the 2500hd 2015 Z71


That don't look bad at all. others have described it as doom and gloom


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1832214 said:


> That don't look bad at all. others have described it as doom and gloom


I would post a pic from my phone but it doesn't appear that I can do it on the mobile site.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Guess u have an iPhone


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1832293 said:


> Guess u have an iPhone


and that means???


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That you can't post from the screen. You have to get a different web browser


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

So from an Iphone you can't post an image, correct??


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Motorman 007;1832587 said:


> So from an Iphone you can't post an image, correct??


You can do it on chrome. Or download photobucket. Bucket is faster


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Or Firefox


----------

